# 2.11.605.2 ruu



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Just saw this. Helping the forum out by posting it here. Might be a few days old for us non devs but whatever http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...build-2-11-605-2-ruu-for-the-htc-thunderbolt/


----------



## DA6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development for releases only.
*threads merged


----------



## xxDriveNxx (Jun 12, 2011)

New radios?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I have no idea. Hopefully someone can answer it though.


----------



## DA6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Same Radio


----------



## goodfella (Jul 27, 2011)

Same radios as 2.11.605.0

1.48.00.0817r, 0.001.78.0802w_3


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

I seem to have lost root updating to this build. It says "locked" in H boot now and S-ON...Any help fellas?


----------



## rngrrymd (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, Mike, that is a quick lesson on why u don't flash ruu's that haven't been fixed by the devs. It's like accepting an update from Big Red - official updates undo root. Re-root the phone and see your local Flashaholics Anonymous chapter.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

rngrrymd said:


> Well, Mike, that is a quick lesson on why u don't flash ruu's that haven't been fixed by the devs. It's like accepting an update from Big Red - official updates undo root. Re-root the phone and see your local Flashaholics Anonymous chapter.


Yea, jumped the gun on that one, only due to comments on Droid-Life that root could be maintained...Lesson learned! Off to re-root...


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

"mikeinrichmond said:


> I seem to have lost root updating to this build. It says "locked" in H boot now and S-ON...Any help fellas?


There is no root available to gb releases yet so you are screwed


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

maybe the revolutionary method will work.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sure revolutionary will not work. Verizon wins you lose for flashing there unrooted bloated release


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

No need to be a Dick bro.


----------



## rngrrymd (Aug 13, 2011)

Mike, dstu03 may have a point there. If u haven't done anything yet u might want to hold off for a little bit to be safe. Or at least investigate your situation some more before u act.


----------



## rngrrymd (Aug 13, 2011)

http://unrevoked.com/rootwiki/doku.php/public/revolutionary

Here is link for Revolutionary website they can root HBoot versions 1.04.0000 and 1.05.0000 according to this page.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah report back if it works. In case others are in your situation as well.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, phone is at least working at this point, so I'll look into Revolutionary tomorrow. Doesn't really matter all that much, since I'll be getting the Vigor when it hits, but thanks for pointing me in the right direction, and I'll give it a shot after work....


----------



## sithdroid2187 (Aug 3, 2011)

Have you been able to test vm notifications?


----------



## Yeahha (Jul 28, 2011)

I didn't flash this but heard that the VM notifications are still not working. If you flash this and it rewrites your hboot to the "locked" hboot revolutionary should still be able to root the phone again, just like it has for the other leaked RUUs


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

sithdroid2187 said:


> Have you been able to test vm notifications?


+1 please report curious to know this.


----------



## goodfella (Jul 27, 2011)

vm notifications still not working


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

goodfella said:


> vm notifications still not working


Arggh

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> +1 please report curious to know this.


thanks and SIGH !!


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just pointing out that when you flash an ruu that is not rooted and there is no root method you are screwed. Messing with your phone now will lead to bricking it.


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Just pointing out that when you flash an ruu that is not rooted and there is no root method you are screwed. Messing with your phone now will lead to bricking it.


That's how you should have said it the first time 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Just pointing out that when you flash an ruu that is not rooted and there is no root method you are screwed. Messing with your phone now will lead to bricking it.


What are you talking about? It can be rerooted, and why would the phone be bricked if he tries?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Posts edited

I suggest all of you take a deep breath & don't give me a reason to return to this thread.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

So reiterating adrynalynes words the only difference is the camera fix. And it won't be the official ota.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Thankfully, I can officially CONFIRM that the Revolutionary S-OFF method DOES work with this build. WHEW!!

Now the question is, back to OMFGB or BAMF? But it's a wonderful dilemma to have again! :grin3:


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

this will put me back to stock and be able to exchange me phone at the VZW store right?


----------



## Quantify (Jun 30, 2011)

drozek said:


> this will put me back to stock and be able to exchange me phone at the VZW store right?


No, because this is not the current stock software. You need to use the 1.70.xxx ruu.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## psu_tb (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone been able to pull the libs for GTalk and the camera from this RUU???? 
I'm curious to see if it'll fix the horizontal video in GTalk, and I really don't want to flash to a defferent rom if all I need to do is input the libs via root explorer. if nobody has tried yet, I'll try to download the RUU tonight and see if it'll work or not.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> There is no root available to gb releases yet so you are screwed


well, we can ROOT the DX GB and i have rooted my Bionic GB so there is root capability out there for GB.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

mikeinrichmond said:


> Thankfully, I can officially CONFIRM that the Revolutionary S-OFF method DOES work with this build. WHEW!!
> 
> Now the question is, back to OMFGB or BAMF? But it's a wonderful dilemma to have again! :grin3:


I have a Bionic that i'm taking back today. Going to put an old TBOLT into it's place (most likely). If i install this version, rooting via "Revolutinary" is fairly straight forward? I'm currently reading the noob section for the tbolt... being a Motorola person, that is all easy to root there.


----------



## rngrrymd (Aug 13, 2011)

mikeinrichmond said:


> Thankfully, I can officially CONFIRM that the Revolutionary S-OFF method DOES work with this build. WHEW!!
> 
> Now the question is, back to OMFGB or BAMF? But it's a wonderful dilemma to have again! :grin3:


Good deal Mike, glad it worked out for you.


----------

